# Bumper Storage



## Randy H (Aug 19, 2016)

After installing the Mount-n-lock.com bumper support brackets I bought mount-n-lock.com tool box brackets to hold two truck style tool boxes. Each pair of brackets will support 200 pounds. The tool boxes each weigh 30 pounds empty and fully loaded weigh only 80 and 60 pounds respectively. All items available from Amazon.












































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What did you do to increase the strength of the bummer itself?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My concern would be the tail wagging the dog. Boxes loaded, bicycles mounted, and whatever else all being at the end of the trailer might start a dangerous fishtailing if you were to make a sudden lane change in an emergency situation.  :drive1:


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Leedek said:


> My concern would be the tail wagging the dog. Boxes loaded, bicycles mounted, and whatever else all being at the end of the trailer might start a dangerous fishtailing if you were to make a sudden lane change in an emergency situation.  :drive1:


Completely agree. Even maintaining proper tongue weight does not fix a lot of weight sitting far behind the axle.

Some will ignore until they experience things for themselves though.

Even with a 3/4 ton, I have changed loading due to this very issue. My tongue weight was never under.

Should be ok on a 5ver though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

